# Thyroidectomy vs Parathyroidectomy



## CLammes (Aug 25, 2011)

Procedure:   Exploration of the Neck, Right Thyroid Lobectomy, Frozen Section, PTH Assays, IntraOp Ultrasound for Localization. 

Dx:  Primary Hyperparathyroidism

Patient went to the OR for anticipated parathyroidectomy but upon exploration, the parathyroid gland was found to be INSIDE the right thyroid lobe and therefore the right thyroid had to be removed. 

Would you bill this as a right thyroid lobectomy (60220) or parathyroidectomy/exploration of the parathyroid (60500)?

Thank you!


----------



## FLSJarrel (Sep 13, 2011)

*Same situation--but can't find the answer.*

Hi,  I have the exact same situation.  A parathryoidectomy exploration was started & then it was realized that it was an intrathroidal parathyroid gland so they performed a thyroid lobectomy.  I have researched to find an answer.  CCI edits seem to indicate that you can not bill both unless modifier 59 would apply, but in this instance the lobe that was removed was on the same side as the parathyroid gland they were looking for.  Did you ever come up with an answer?


----------



## armen (Sep 13, 2011)

CLammes said:


> Procedure:   Exploration of the Neck, Right Thyroid Lobectomy, Frozen Section, PTH Assays, IntraOp Ultrasound for Localization.
> 
> Dx:  Primary Hyperparathyroidism
> 
> ...



I would code only 60220 since the parathyroid was "inside" the tyroid and it seems like no extra work was done.


----------



## CitrusSurgical (Sep 14, 2011)

*Thyroidectomy and parathyroidectomy*

What if the patient had both a thyroidectomy (60240) and a parathyroidectomy (60550)? How would this be billed?

Christine


----------

